# Removing a stain from Polyurethane



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to remove a stain from a polyurethane finish. I thought I'd ask before doing it the hard way. I don't have ready access to the problem (its 5 hours away) - but if the solution is risk-free enough, I could have my son attempt it before making arrangements to return the shelf. 

My current ideas are try Mineral Spirits or maybe even diluted bleach but I don't know the reaction of either by the poly. (Based on my workbench, I'm thinking mineral spirits will be non-effective)

The finish is 3 coats of high gloss (oil-based) polyurethane over a natural "color" stain on a birds-eye maple bookcase shelf. I am kind of surprised that it stained, I thought the poly was fairly impervious, but apparently a wax candle of some sort was set on the shelf for a short period and some component of it leached into the poly finish leaving a round wine colored mark. I'm not sure if the stain penetrated all the way to the wood (I'm hoping not). The poly has been curing at least 6 months.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Soft rag liquid soap wipe on work it let stand 20 minutes clean off if that does get it all try again if all is not removed, take baking soda wet rag and work it on then rinse off,this will dull the finish so you will have to reapply finish. Good luck


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

*removing wax stain*



FreeTime said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how to remove a stain from a polyurethane finish. I thought I'd ask before doing it the hard way. I don't have ready access to the problem (its 5 hours away) - but if the solution is risk-free enough, I could have my son attempt it before making arrangements to return the shelf.
> 
> My current ideas are try Mineral Spirits or maybe even diluted bleach but I don't know the reaction of either by the poly. (Based on my workbench, I'm thinking mineral spirits will be non-effective)
> 
> The finish is 3 coats of high gloss (oil-based) polyurethane over a natural "color" stain on a birds-eye maple bookcase shelf. I am kind of surprised that it stained, I thought the poly was fairly impervious, but apparently a wax candle of some sort was set on the shelf for a short period and some component of it leached into the poly finish leaving a round wine colored mark. I'm not sure if the stain penetrated all the way to the wood (I'm hoping not). The poly has been curing at least 6 months.


My first try before anything chemical would be to use a hot iron over brown paper over wax stain.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

I would gonna suggest the same as Paul suggested.


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

I did just that today after trying different solvents and soaps nothing would work since this was china ink I figured I was screwed so in desperation I used a piece of s.o.s soap pad and the stain came of like nothing and it does.nt even show .might work for you good lick jack


----------

